# Bitcoin?



## Dave Martell (Mar 9, 2013)

Anyone using Bitcoin? 

[video=youtube;zvLPqGyf6RU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=zvLPqGyf6RU[/video]


----------



## SlapChop (Mar 9, 2013)

I know several people who do and accept it as payment for services rendered. I personally know very little about it though.


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't remember the title, but I read a novel a while back.
In the story this was the way that hackers were getting paid for selling top secret information, hacks and passwords.
They were able to be paid and receive money anonymously anywhere in the world.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 9, 2013)

Burl Source said:


> I don't remember the title, but I read a novel a while back.
> In the story this was the way that hackers were getting paid for selling top secret information, hacks and passwords.
> They were able to be paid and receive money anonymously anywhere in the world.



I first learned about them from this article on Gawker about an underground drug marketplace online, where Bitcoins are the currency.


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 9, 2013)

I bet the Swiss Bankers are really pissed.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 9, 2013)

i work in the education and medical research IT field, and have an interest in this kinda thing. i'd stay away, Dave.


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 10, 2013)

Burl Source said:


> I don't remember the title, but I read a novel a while back.
> In the story this was the way that hackers were getting paid for selling top secret information, hacks and passwords.
> They were able to be paid and receive money anonymously anywhere in the world.



Reminds me of a William Gibson novel. Can't recall which though...


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2013)

I prefer beads and mirrors for payment. :crazy:


----------



## Gator (Mar 12, 2013)

I like the idea and I do want it to succeed. Although, given the resistance it has and will have from govt, banks etc, it's gonna be hard.
At some point it was quite popular, then one generator(the guy who ran coin gen) got hacked, people panicked, even though it was clearly his neglect...
These days I dunno, but there's quite a few people contributing to it unknowingly  Warez can easily install bit coin generator instead of a virus. So, your comp silently generates cents or dollars for "someone"...


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 12, 2013)

I like the idea that I can funnel money to my buddies in the Sinaloa cartel without the big bro knowing about it!


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 12, 2013)

SpikeC said:


> I like the idea that I can funnel money to my buddies in the Sinaloa cartel without the big bro knowing about it!



Thank you sir! I needed that!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't know what to make of it. The idea of having an alternative currency is good but this might not be the one. I was really just curious how popular this was.


----------



## Gator (Mar 13, 2013)

To me the main idea is that the currency is not controlled by governments and banks, so it's free from their manipulation. Sadly it's getting mainly negative rap like the cartel stuff above. 

It's not like black market and criminals are not using it, but that's never an issue with other currencies, is it. I didn't see anyone talking too much against US dollar, back when 100$ bills were top choice for drug cartels and drug deals in general, or despite the fact that 90% of the same 100$ bills have cocaine trace on them, or when 500 Euro bills replaced Benjamens as the most popular choice for the same drug deals.

One benefit would be, a dozen crooks in London bank won't be able to manipulate it as other currencies. It's not perfect, and there are lots of obstacles to overcome, issues to work out, but still I see it as a positive, even though I have no money to launder


----------



## jayhay (Mar 13, 2013)

Bitcoin has been around for a while. It's a market like any other and has tanked in the past. It was notoriously used to buy/pay illegal stuff off the Silk Road. There is a lot of history behind it, and is really only known by geeks. I knew a few guys that would admin and process transactions, for which in return they would receive bitcoins. It's a system I don't fully understand myself, but lots of info is out there. 

Are people trying to pay using bitcoins? Just curious


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 13, 2013)

jayhay said:


> Are people trying to pay using bitcoins? Just curious




Not yet but a customer did mention it to me in an email and that's what got me looking into it.


----------

